# Aspen?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Can I buy 'Aspen Snake Bedding'? Here's a link to the one I'd buy: http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Aspen-Bed ... 079&sr=8-1 I use it for my snake. It is a bit dusty...


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

You need to go to a big feed store, one that sells things for horses/cattle/livestock. Then you can get bulk items  . I get a big bag of aspen, weighs about 30lbs, for only around 15$. Or, if you want to go online, try: http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/Prod ... ed-Bedding

Good Luck!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aspen is aspen is aspen. Try to find something that has the minimum of dust, but there's no reason aspen marketed for one animal isn't just as good as aspen marketed for another. Personally, I buy from Tractor Supply, since I'm there anyway buying pine for the chooks, cat food, dog food, chicken food, hay, etc.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll find a feed store but anyways, I'm buying the 24 quart snake one.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Just make sure you don't buy the "soft wood shavings," at petco they are placed right next to each other, packaged the same (different product name, but at a glance you don't knotice), and look very similar. Pine is a soft wood so it gets packaged in their as well, and I could smell it through the bag with a quick sniff test. After hearing about how many of the ppl use it here, I figured I'd give aspen a try.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I warn people about gettting "soft wood" bags. If it doesn't have a list on ingredients saying no pine/ceder, don't risk it!


----------

